# Job wanted in murcia area



## ryan85 (May 25, 2009)

Hi

I have been living in spain now for seven months and am looking for work within the murcia region. I have a full driving license and a good work history / cv , i am looking for any kind of work no matter how tough, i can also work most hours and am very flexible! i speak a little spanish and am studying the language at the moment.
If anyone could help or give me more information i would be very greatful,

regards

Ryan.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ryan85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been living in spain now for seven months and am looking for work within the murcia region. I have a full driving license and a good work history / cv , i am looking for any kind of work no matter how tough, i can also work most hours and am very flexible! i speak a little spanish and am studying the language at the moment.
> If anyone could help or give me more information i would be very greatful,
> ...


Hi Ryan ....

You say you have been living in Spain for the past 7 months ... is that in Murcia ? or where you somewhere else in Spain before moving to Murcia ? Have you been looking since you arrived in Spain for a job or just starting your search ?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been living in spain now for seven months and am looking for work within the murcia region. I have a full driving license and a good work history / cv , i am looking for any kind of work no matter how tough, i can also work most hours and am very flexible! i speak a little spanish and am studying the language at the moment.
> If anyone could help or give me more information i would be very greatful,
> ...



What does your CV consist of :lol:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ryan85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been living in spain now for seven months and am looking for work within the murcia region. I have a full driving license and a good work history / cv , i am looking for any kind of work no matter how tough, i can also work most hours and am very flexible! i speak a little spanish and am studying the language at the moment.
> If anyone could help or give me more information i would be very greatful,
> ...


Times is hard arent they! Have you tried looking at the local papers, sur on line? Friday ad? There is a job section on this forum, but I dont think theres much available at present.

Jo xxx


----------



## ryan85 (May 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Times is hard arent they! Have you tried looking at the local papers, sur on line? Friday ad? There is a job section on this forum, but I dont think theres much available at present.
> 
> Jo xxx


Ive been living in spain 7 months only, and have been looking for work the whole time,ive found a few sites but nothing really good! i thought i might be able to fnd someone english that works in the murcia area who could give me some advice,or even a job


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ryan85 said:


> Ive been living in spain 7 months only, and have been looking for work the whole time,ive found a few sites but nothing really good! i thought i might be able to fnd someone english that works in the murcia area who could give me some advice,or even a job


Have you been down to the coast and asked in the hotels, shops, bars and restaurants?? 

Spain has high unemployment, far worse than the UK and thats amongst the Spanish, expats are struggling even more here from what I can see, unless you have a skilled profession

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan85 said:


> Ive been living in spain 7 months only, and have been looking for work the whole time,ive found a few sites but nothing really good! i thought i might be able to fnd someone english that works in the murcia area who could give me some advice,or even a job



Sorry cannot help you, however good luck !

I don’t know the key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please everybody. ~Bill Cosby


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ryan85 said:


> Ive been living in spain 7 months only, and have been looking for work the whole time,ive found a few sites but nothing really good! i thought i might be able to fnd someone english that works in the murcia area who could give me some advice,or even a job


Hi Ryan .... thanks for the additional info.

Sorry I cant help you with a job offer! and I dont know the Murcia region that well but I am assuming its just a tough there as it is elsewhere in Spain at the moment !?!?

Its the usual methods I would think ..... newspapers, registering with the employment agencies - and probably the best thing "getting yourself seen" ..... Ive been lucky with work here in Spain but if I am honest my last two jobs partly came about as a result of people knowing who I was from what I´´d done in other jobs .... and that just comes from meeting as many people as you can! its not easy I know ......

Best of luck! I hope someone gives you the opportunity to show what you can do!

Sue:wave:


----------



## ryan85 (May 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have you been down to the coast and asked in the hotels, shops, bars and restaurants??
> 
> Spain has high unemployment, far worse than the UK and thats amongst the Spanish, expats are struggling even more here from what I can see, unless you have a skilled profession
> 
> Jo xxx


Well im a trained signwriter, in the uk i made signs and designed vinyl graphics for cars etc....

trouble is i only speak a little spanish,and with the crisis i dont think their would be much need for signwriters with no shops opening and people trying to cut on spending! I suppose as time goes on and my spanish gets better i will have a better chance


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan85 said:


> Well im a trained signwriter, in the uk i made signs and designed vinyl graphics for cars etc....
> 
> trouble is i only speak a little spanish,and with the crisis i dont think their would be much need for signwriters with no shops opening and people trying to cut on spending!



Its a sign of the times I'm afraid


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> if I am honest my last two jobs partly came about as a result of people knowing who I was from what I´´d done in other jobs .... and that just comes from meeting as many people as you can! its not easy I know ......


:noidea:

so there you have it Ryan, get of the :couch2: go down the pub, have a few beers and mix with people, you just never know who you'll meet if you can remember them in the morning... otherwise you might be as well :deadhorse:

I wish I could :help: more but it is down to getting to know the right people


----------

